# How long can piranhas go without eating?



## gtc

Hey guys i just wanna know how long can a piranha go without eating. My buddy just got an elong 2 days b4 i got my new elong and its been over a week and mine's eating fine while he's hasn't ate a single thing he said. He tried shrimp,smelts etc. he said exept feeders.I was there the other day and the elong seems to be fine and looks good and strong,we tried feeding it and it won't even look at the food. Is he still adjusting to his new tank? and how long do you guys think he will go on with this hunger strike of his?Thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Serras can be real picky at times. I've seen serras not eat for 2 months before taking a nibble. Strange that they do that at times.


----------



## lderrau2

I wouldn't worry if I were you.... I have a breeding school of redbellies and they're lucky if I feed them more then once every two weeks. I find it's better for the water quality and they don't seem to mind. Less is more in my opinion


----------



## sandman503

mine went almost a month when i moved them to a bigger tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Dr. Giggles said:


> Serras can be real picky at times. I've seen serras not eat for 2 months before taking a nibble. Strange that they do that at times.


 ^agreed
if its a large p, it will be fine for a while, but a juvie elong should eat much more. The longest my p's have went without food was 2 weeks, but they were adult.


----------



## gtc

Thanks guys


----------



## lo4life

Silversides worked for me. They have a really strong smell to them. I think that pretty much wakes them up and gets them curious.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Garlic is also said to attract picky fish to the food. dont use actual clove things, but like an extract. There is a product called garlic gaurd that costs about 10$ that may help them eat.


----------



## KENNYBLAST2005

sean-820 said:


> Garlic is also said to attract picky fish to the food. dont use actual clove things, but like an extract. There is a product called garlic gaurd that costs about 10$ that may help them eat.


this is very true. all fish like garlic. i use garlic scented plastic worms when i go bass fishing. it works when nothing else does. lol


----------



## the_w8

my old guyana rhom went almost 2.5 monts with not eating. He finally ate when I dipped my smelt in some garlic guard. sh*t stinks, but he liked it.


----------



## gtc

Thanks once again guys...This forum is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

Serras are pretty tough they can starve them selves for the longest. I had a baby rhom a while ago and i had him for about a year and i cant honestly ive ever seen him take more than 4 or 5 nibbles of food ther whole time i had him.


----------

